
Growing a side-project into a £1m business - 02thoeva
https://medium.com/@td_evans/just-under-3-years-ago-in-december-2016-jonathan-and-i-went-full-time-on-emailoctopus-3de84cbbd1a6
======
SkyLinx
Inspirational, I needed this kind of read right now as I'm working on
something and it's not easy. Thanks for sharing!

